# ADI thanks



## James Haward (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Hope everyone had a great time at the Audi Driver International show at the weekend (I know my misses and I did). CAN'T WAIT for the next event you'll be holding. A big congratulations for the Gold award at the gala dinner that evening too, good-effort!!  

All the best,

James


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed it James was a good 'un


----------

